# My cat tails



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

One day (This was a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNGGGG time ago) I was walking in my neighborhood when this adorable, stunning black cat stopped me in my tracks. We stared at each other, and the next thing I know, when I started walking again, it followed me. Whenever I sat down somewhere, it literally jumped in my lap and forced me to pet it. I thought it was H I L A R I O U S! This cat would not let me leave it! I don't know if it was a stray, or if it was my grandma & grandpa's black cat or what, but it was hilarious just having it go nuts asking me for attention.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Very cute, that is how I met my baby Oreo kitty...love those strays that really appreciate humans!!
Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll never forget the first week we had my black cat Nubey. What a cutie he was. I have to admit that beforehand, when I heard he was very sweet & gave hugs, I thought to myself "I don't believe this! I've never had or met a cat that gave hugs before! I am definitely going to have to see for myself what this cat thinks of me". Fast forward to 4 or 5 days after we got him; I remember looking for him, and I didn't know it at the time, but he was looking for me. The day before, he had already gotten used to me, and became a very sweet lap cat. Anyways, I had went looking for him, and the next thing I know, he comes to me out of nowhere (I don't know where he had come from), and starts rubbing both of my legs, then faces the front of me. Next thing I know, he jumps up on his hind legs, puts his front paws on my stomach (and he was declawed already), and meows at me. I'll never forget it. The way he looked at me & meowed at me when he did that made me feel like I was truthfully important to him. He was quite a fun cat to have. He wasn't just friendly, he was also playful! He loved to chase me around the house, and sometimes, he'd tap me on my legs, and playfully run away from me. He always had a purr that was at full blast when he was around me. One thing I loved about him the most is the kisses & hugs he gave me. He wasn't just good at giving hugs & kisses, he was also a very good at massaging me. My troubles always melted away when he massaged me. He was quite talkative. If he saw me, he'd run up to me, and chirp at me as if he was saying "Hi there Nathan! What are you up to?" I think we both understood each other. One time, I had a conversation with him, and I think I had said something that he didn't understand, so he gave me that lopsided look that made me think he was saying something along the lines of "What you talkin about, Willis?!" and the first time he did that, it made me LAUGH! He was quite a charming kid.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a friend who owns a very unique jewelry store in downtown Champaign, and in this store resides 2 handsome cats! One is named Collin. He is gray, and has no tail (he had his tail amputated for some reason), and he is very affectionate. He loves to give kisses & loves licking my hair! He has a brother named Jasper. Jasper is your typical light brown tiger cat, and I personally don't know why, but he can be quite friendly when he wants to be. He actually meowed at me when I came to visit yesterday afternoon, and sauntered up to me, he then dropped at my feet, blinked his eyes at me & purred.


----------

